# Feeding raw for free



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So just thought I would share what I am doing and why it is free!

I am feeding kibble in the morning and raw at night. I get my meat from the butcher shop for free!!!!!
All you have to do is call around and find a butcher that puts the scraps out for people to come and pick up for free. I am feeding my dogs Venison and Elk and it is hunting season so there is plenty to go around. I get it from to butcher shops and they have a bin for bones and bin that is strictly meat scraps that they cannot sell. My dogs are doing great on it and I am not feeding bones with the meat right I save some of those for rainy days. I do have a dog that I switched over to strictly raw and she has veggies and vitamins since she has food allergies it has worked out great.

So I am buying a 44lb bag of exceed and it is lasting me 10 days since I am supplementing with raw. I cannot beat paying $30 for 10 days and feeding 15 dogs!

I have a few other friends that started doing this and they also have large kennels that are feeding and I decided to give it a try and I am very please so far.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

hmmm thats for the info, I've been gettign interested in switching to raw just looking to find the economical way of doing it.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats great Lisa, I'm glad its working out. You know I'm a raw feed fan all the way.
I wish New York was like that , thats exactly what I tried finding when I started along time ago ... and tried again when I started Duece ... but here they want to charge you for everything even scraps smh ...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Lisa have you noticed if they needed more than the 4-6 oz like we talked about?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I am trying to fatten my dogs up so I am feeding 7.5 oz's plus about 2 cups of dry. I will see how they look next week.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah I am trying to fatten my dogs up so I am feeding 7.5 oz's plus about 2 cups of dry. I will see how they look next week.


Don't mean to steer away from the original op ... but 
Question Lisa, Are you fattening them up for the winter months? I'm asking cause Duece was suppose to be losing 5lbs I've got him to drop 2 and looks thin already to me ... would you suggest I continue or does keeping weight on them help for the winter cold? Cause I noticed he hates the cold way more then my old dogs did they actually loved it ... thanks bunch ...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Lisa you are giving away priceless secrets!!!! lol thats what i have been doing for years and its great.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> So just thought I would share what I am doing and why it is free!
> 
> I am feeding kibble in the morning and raw at night. I get my meat from the butcher shop for free!!!!!
> All you have to do is call around and find a butcher that puts the scraps out for people to come and pick up for free. I am feeding my dogs Venison and Elk and it is hunting season so there is plenty to go around. I get it from to butcher shops and they have a bin for bones and bin that is strictly meat scraps that they cannot sell. My dogs are doing great on it and I am not feeding bones with the meat right I save some of those for rainy days. I do have a dog that I switched over to strictly raw and she has veggies and vitamins since she has food allergies it has worked out great.
> ...


Thanks for sharing the tips! To bad we have lots of hunting dogs around here and the owners are all over those left over items:roll:

I do find it cheaper to rotate. Lots of people think a raw diet is considered raw ground beef and in that sense they can save and split the cost of a bag of kibble in half. If you do raw the appropriate way it can be more expensive than kibble by my experience. I rotate and I dont even think about ground beef!

The expensive raw items and the 44.99$ bag of kibble both last twice as long.

DueceAddicTed, I strongly suggest raising the fat and calories over the winter! I do that with my dog and I noticed he tolerates it way better than most other dogs I see around. I hate when people say dumb things like that dog needs a coat/sweater just cause they feed garbage food all year round to their dog.

We were out in the snow today for hours with the kids and Crash did not care at all about the cold.

Duck is a good choice for the winter months.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Duece im in the same boat as your in... im in Queens Ny, & we dont have that luxury & to make it worst i have been having horrible issues with gas & vomiting with every food I change them to... im on Kirkland now & it started out good but the gas a runs have started again... i had them on raw for a few months & they were doing awesome but the finances got bad & it really was costing us allot... I wish i could find some butchers out here... but nyc has very few of them left...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> So just thought I would share what I am doing and why it is free!
> 
> I am feeding kibble in the morning and raw at night. I get my meat from the butcher shop for free!!!!!
> All you have to do is call around and find a butcher that puts the scraps out for people to come and pick up for free. I am feeding my dogs Venison and Elk and it is hunting season so there is plenty to go around. I get it from to butcher shops and they have a bin for bones and bin that is strictly meat scraps that they cannot sell. My dogs are doing great on it and I am not feeding bones with the meat right I save some of those for rainy days. I do have a dog that I switched over to strictly raw and she has veggies and vitamins since she has food allergies it has worked out great.
> ...


:clap::clap:
Thats basicly how I feed, and for the same amount of mouths... I used 1/2 cup per dog of kibble and approx tennis ball size of "raw" maybe a lil more @ night, and just raw in the mornings. Im gettin about the same outcome I have been getting for a couple of years. I use less to no kibble in the cold and more scraps; less scraps(elk,deer,coyotes,bear,poultry,and fish) in the heat and fresh ground bone or kibble. I am an avid outdoorsman so this is easy for me.. ANYWAY :goodpost:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish i could find a butcher in Norman oklahoma hahahaha.... 

I want to start feeding Chino raw right around his 1st birthday, and Loca few months after that. I am with some folks on here, I just have to find my sources and what fits my budget the best. Good post Lisa!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I wish i could find a butcher in Norman oklahoma hahahaha....
> 
> I want to start feeding Chino raw right around his 1st birthday, and Loca few months after that. I am with some folks on here, I just have to find my sources and what fits my budget the best. Good post Lisa!!


Your kiddin' right? :rofl: Oklahoma is where I born and raised and learned what bulldoggin' was all about.... You can just drive out of the city and hit up a small town butcher, plenty of them north, east, hell south and west of the city. Saying your from sometown, Oklahoma is like saying your from Greenbeaux, Alabama!:roll:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol i never said it was impossible. but for now totw is working fine and i want to be sure i can find consistency and a good formula. ive been reading books and articles, different ones have different recipe's.. and right now it's a little hard for me to get around considering my situation.... thanks for the jokes


----------



## Mystro (Dec 21, 2009)

*Any side effects*

Hey guys i've been considering raw as well but tell do u mean totally raw or parboil isnt there a need to remove bacteria


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Don't mean to steer away from the original op ... but
> Question Lisa, Are you fattening them up for the winter months? I'm asking cause Duece was suppose to be losing 5lbs I've got him to drop 2 and looks thin already to me ... would you suggest I continue or does keeping weight on them help for the winter cold? Cause I noticed he hates the cold way more then my old dogs did they actually loved it ... thanks bunch ...


My dogs spend the day outside and sleep inside at night but I need to get weight on them because they are all getting skinny with the change in weather. I am not changing the amount I feed with my indoor dogs just the dogs who are using more calories to stay warm outside.

If Duce is overweight and a house dog or just need to lose a few pounds and is an inside dog then I think you are fine by slimming him down. My dogs need the extra fat and I just do not want to see ribs in the winter, spring they will get back into shape.


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

I feed puppy chow large breed.. and sometimes deer meat.. and raw steaks that are about to expire from the grocery store so i get them cheaper but still expensive.. i quit feeding the deer tho cause someone told me that my pup might run deer because of that and get lost.. idk tho


----------

